# Should switches and outlets be changed after water damage?



## dodon (Jan 20, 2008)

Homeowner just had a pipe burst water was coming out of switches and outlets. I need to know if they should be replaced and is it likely the insurance adjuster will allow for that? Also all 4" halo recessed lights had probably taken water as well? I hate to ask but what do you guys typically get to install new lights? How much to take out and replace switches and outlets? I'm in Vermont.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

dodon said:


> Homeowner just had a pipe burst water was coming out of switches and outlets. I need to know if they should be replaced and is it likely the insurance adjuster will allow for that? Also all 4" halo recessed lights had probably taken water as well? I hate to ask but what do you guys typically get to install new lights? How much to take out and replace switches and outlets? I'm in Vermont.


This ought to get interesting


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You don't have a choice but to replace them. This document came out after Hurricane Katrina to assist electricians and insurance people:

"Evaluating Water-Damaged Electrical Equipment-2006", from NEMA


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dodon said:


> I need to know if they should be replaced and is it likely the insurance adjuster will allow for that?


If they do not allow it, it must be fought tooth and nail in the interest of the HO's (and future HO's) safety.
The link marc provided is very good information.




dodon said:


> Also all 4" halo recessed lights had probably taken water as well? I hate to ask but what do you guys typically get to install new lights? How much to take out and replace switches and outlets? I'm in Vermont.


For a basic 4" can with an el cheapo trim and lamp: minimum of $150 per fixture
For switches and plugs: minimum of $75 per location ~ NOT including GFI's, dimmers, or decora style.


Have you considered that some wiring must also be replaced?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Celtic said:


> Have you considered that some wiring must also be replaced?


Good point. The NEMA documents pretty much says that any romex that has been soaked needs to be replaced. Doubly true if it's the braided stuff.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Good point. The NEMA documents pretty much says that any romex that has been soaked needs to be replaced. Doubly true if it's the braided stuff.



That's when the bill really starts to get crazy!

At some point, someone has to decide which is the cheaper solution - band-aid or replace?

Hopefully, that point is reached when the damaged rock is removed (don't want to have any mold start moving in) and the wiring can be seen to plot the best (most cost effective) course of action.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I've always insisted on replacing devices,
insurance coverage or no.
But the romex?
You are talking about submerged right?
Not just a burst pipe "shower"?


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I've always insisted on replacing devices,
> insurance coverage or no.
> But the romex?
> You are talking about submerged right?
> Not just a burst pipe "shower"?


With water running out of the switch and receptacle boxes, how far do you think the water was wicked into the romex by the paper? Would you just rock over it and call it good?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Replace ALL. Insurance DON'T care! They pay ALL.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

jrclen said:


> With water running out of the switch and receptacle boxes,....


Missed that part:blink:
Was seeing water sprayed onto walls.
not inside of them.
:stupid:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Katrina was salt water, fresh water claims could be different. Good point on the paper wicking into the Romex. Complete rewire sounds logical, especially if the water level was higher than the panel in any case.


----------



## cmec (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi every one how many of you replace all the brakers in a panel after a lightning hit I do, I feel it changes the values of the breaker Ive had to fight with adjustors over this in the past ,what have you experienced?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

cmec said:


> Hi every one how many of you replace all the brakers in a panel after a lightning hit I do, I feel it changes the values of the breaker Ive had to fight with adjustors over this in the past ,what have you experienced?


Well, there are a couple tests you can do to easily condemn breakers and prove it to the insurance goon. An FOP test and a quick and dirty load test, among them.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

skyhook said:


> Katrina was salt water, fresh water claims could be different.


From an electrical standpoint, the guidance from NEMA makes no distinction.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Water and electricity do not mix.

That's my statement and I'm sticking to it.

And never, ever stand in a bucket of water while working with live wires.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Water and electricity do not mix.
> 
> That's my statement and I'm sticking to it.


People at Electric Boat might disagree.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

neolitic said:


> People at Electric Boat might disagree.


Good one. :laughing:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> And never, ever stand in a bucket of water while working with live wires.


If you want to live long enough to retire, should you ever think you are working with a wire that is anything but?:no:


----------

